# Oh!  Canada - Limerick Lampoons



## Penelope (Mar 9, 2011)

Most Canadians have this weird way
of ending with ã when having their say
‘eh’ just doesn’t look
like it’s got the right hook
so let’s all shift to ã ... okay?

I don’t fancy that canuck label
but I’m the only one at the table.
So I guess it’s ok
I’m Canadian... ã
but can’t stomach the brewski fable.

Hockey’s the game at which we don’t suck
and if it’s just luck we won’t run amok.
I’ll bet you a loonie
no, make it a toonie
each well bred Canuck reveres the puck.

What’s with that Canadian bird?
Fouling lawns with its greasy turd.
When out on the loose
it’s the Poobah goose.
But diapered??  That’s beyond absurd!

When it comes to the two language debate
I can tell that some came too late.
For on the west coast
it’s way past the post
so folks don’t see the need for irate.

Oh my word!  Who’d forget the beaver
is now dolled up as *Bieber Fever!!*?
Yet, I ought to confess
there’s a link I like less
of that; you’d best be a believer.

There are some Canucks who take flight
when winter has too much frostbite.
I guess those are the breaks
if you’re scared of snowflakes.
So they flock off to tropic delight.

I should mention those northern stars
who twinkle in LA hot spots and bars.
Whether dim or bright
long past or last night
we know they wear maple leaf drawers.  [peignoirs]

Then of course, I’d never shuck;
forget about; nor pass the buck,
when it comes to Pierre
I was here and not there
so he said fuddle duddle not ******

[an]Graffiti spotted on a CNR overpass near Prince George B. C.  in the 70’s - *Kiss Me Pierre!*[/an]


----------



## Gumby (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh my! Those are hilarious Penelope. And together that's quite a read.  Much enjoyed!


----------



## Martin (Mar 22, 2011)

These are very clever Pen, though I must admit at times I was lost in translation! I guess probably meant for canucks, ã!?

And also, really nice to see you roaming the boards again. It's been ages I feel : )

All the best,
Martin


----------



## Penelope (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Gumby .. glad you enjoyed them.  I couldn't write any limericks about the Mounties because all they've been lately is a National embarrassment.  

Hey Martin.  Some of the humour is Canadian specific although quite a few Americans 'get' some of the jokes.  I had one Canadian tell me that 'everyone' knows how 'eh' is pronounced but I beg to differ.  Yes, it's been ages since I've been prowling WF but I'm back writing again which is a good thing.  Nice to be remembered!  Thank you.


----------

